# Air Brakes



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what the Driver's License restriction "L" means..."Vehicles without air brakes". How and why would someone have that?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

If one takes a CDL test w/ juice brakes, they get the L restriction.

From the Mass RMV CDL Driver's Guide

To get a CDL, you must pass knowledge and skills tests. This manual will help you pass the tests.
Knowledge Tests
You will have to take one or more knowledge tests, depending on what class of license and what endorsements you need.
The CDL knowledge tests include:
 the General Knowledge Test, taken by all applicants.
 the Passenger Transport Test, taken by all bus driver applicants.
* the Air Brakes Test, which you must take if your vehicle has air brakes.*
 the Combination Vehicles Test, which is required if you want to drive combination vehicles.
 the Hazardous Materials Test, required if you want to haul hazardous material or waste.
 the Tanker Test, required if you want to haul liquids in bulk.
.
 the Doubles/Triples Test, required if you want to pull double or triple trailers.


----------

